# nishika n8000, film development.



## erin2300 (Jun 26, 2011)

so today was the first time i ever tried film photography, and my dad gave me a nishika n8000, i bought some 35mm film for it and brought it to a party and used two rolls, the main thing i'm wondering is, because nothing online has really helped me, how do i get it developed? do i need to sent it into the nishika lab? or can i just get it printed at target at costco? should i have just used a holga or a different film camera? is there really no hope for those films? 
because i've seen alot of people say it is really expensive to get 3d film developed, would i be able to just get it developed normally and get the prints?


sorry i don't really understand the hole printing process. :scratch:


----------



## Proteus617 (Jun 26, 2011)

erin2300 said:


> because nothing online has really helped me



You didn't try that hard.


----------

